# Red Squirrel good eats?



## Smokee Dee

Hey gang,

Has anyone ever ate red squirrel? and if so was it good eats?

A buddy of mine say's they are not.

I am getting ready to hunt red squirrels in the spring, I am purchasing a squirrel call and a turkey call. 

I am reading up on squirrels and I think I will be able to bag at least 1 this spring. 

Anyways are they good eats?


----------



## Doehead

They are great eating, very tender. You'll need more than one though. I'd say about 5-6 per person.


----------



## Bangins

I've ate them, taste no different than fox or Grays, not much meat other than the back legs

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smokee Dee

Thanks guys, I was thinking about making Bird Gue stew with them or another form of stew you all recognize would be Brunswick stew.


----------



## JimP

Doehead said:


> They are great eating, very tender. You'll need more than one though. I'd say about 5-6 per person.





Bangins said:


> I've ate them, taste no different than fox or Grays, not much meat other than the back legs
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Slightly more meat than a Chipmunk...


----------



## hitechman

jimp said:


> Slightly more meat than a Chipmunk...


Red squirrel is my second favorite "squirrel meat".. Chipmunk meat is great......started out as a joke, but man is it yummy. Your're right, not a lot of meat, but I never pass up a chipmunk "about to do damage" on my property. 22 shorts or pellet guns are best.

Steve


----------



## Smokee Dee

Thank you guys, Steve you actually ate chimp monks?


----------



## hitechman

Smokee Dee said:


> Thank you guys, Steve you actually ate chimp monks?


Yup. As I said, the first time it was a joke "dare you bet". Got my grandson hooked on them as well. Never had enough for a meal, but a great appitizer. Seriously, they are DELICIOUS. Red squirrels come in a close second, but again, not much nibbling on 1 squirrel.

Steve


----------



## JimP

Never ate 'em but mounted Monk tails on safety pin bases in high school jewelry class.
Chicks loved the mini "fur collar" broaches.
Couldn't get away with that nowadays, not PC.


----------



## JimP

Once the fur is off they all look the same deep fried...


----------



## Little Roober

I've had chipmunk also. Really not bad at all. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fabner1

jimp said:


> Once the fur is off they all look the same deep fried...


IMP<

Is there a limit on house rats? Them don't look like they have been gutted or skinned! 
In the words of Rachael Ray, Yummo!

O'lame Fred


----------



## Smokee Dee

Thank you everyone. 

Fabner1, You like the main stream tv cooks? I guess to each is his/her own.

For me I don't watch most of food network anymore unless it's Alton Brown. 

By thw way Great picture. 


Here is another question for you gents. 

Ok I know that the possession limit is 10, Does that include Red squirrels as well? I mean since you hunt them all summer now instead of a few weeks like before. 


Thanks

Derek.


----------



## Tagz

I believe there is no bag limit on them.


----------



## don

No bag limit, no closed season. They are classified the same as starlings, opossums, weasels, feral hogs etc. The only requirement is a valid hunting license in your possession.


----------



## Smokee Dee

don said:


> No bag limit, no closed season. They are classified the same as starlings, opossums, weasels, feral hogs etc. The only requirement is a valid hunting license in your possession.


Thanks Don, I do have a valid hunters license, So I am really excited. 


No bag limit on red squirrels? NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

That will be good. Now all I have to do is to get better at center mass and head shots with my henry 22


----------



## shotgun12

we dont kill reds over here, the grey ones do that, so we hammer the greys so they dont kill two many reds.


----------



## Fabner1

Fabner1, You like the main stream tv cooks? I guess to each is his/her own.

For me I don't watch most of food network anymore unless it's Alton Brown. 

Thanks

Derek.[/QUOTE]

Smoke,

Do you mean do I like my wild game skinned and gutted? Hail yes!
I have never eaten rats but probably could in a pinch (maybe)!
Love Alton Brown!

O'lame Fred


----------



## Fabner1

shotgun12 said:


> we dont kill reds over here, the grey ones do that, so we hammer the greys so they dont kill two many reds.


12,

You probably don't have our "Red Squirrels" over there. I think you may have what we call Fox Squirrels which some people here call Red Squirrels.
Our little Reds (a quarter the size of a regular squirrel)will chase away the biggest Fox or Grey! I just saw one chase a huge Fox squirrel across the road and up a tree! Aggressive is not even close to a good enough term to describe them.

They need shootin'!

O'lame Fred


----------



## FredBearYooper

Fabner1 said:


> 12,
> 
> You probably don't have our "Red Squirrels" over there. I think you may have what we call Fox Squirrels which some people here call Red Squirrels.
> Our little Reds (a quarter the size of a regular squirrel)will chase away the biggest Fox or Grey! I just saw one chase a huge Fox squirrel across the road and up a tree! Aggressive is not even close to a good enough term to describe them.
> 
> They need shootin'!
> 
> O'lame Fred


They will even castrate the greys so they can't reproduce.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

